# Finally after keeping me waiting for five days after her due date!!!!!



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Domino finally had her babies! I was hoping for a third instead of a boy and a girl. But they're beautiful and HEALTHY so a girl cannot complain at this point.  labor took total maybe two hours. Theyre almost 4 pounds. Had to help pull but they presented correctly!!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! Awesome pics too :thumbup:


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Congradations!!!


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Thankyou very much!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

Do you keep them or sell them. My goats are all fixed so I don't get to see births. So your pics were a delight to see! It's a good thing I can't breed them I'd keep all of them lol


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Lol i am keeping these two since theyre only relative within my herd is momma. The rest like in april when fudge is due.... Theyll get sold


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Cute babies!!! I'm not a fan if manchas but the babies are sure adorable! Your poor dogs. ..lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute, congrats  :hugs:


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Thank you!!! =)


----------



## Crystal (Jan 20, 2013)

They are cute! The dog also.:wahoo: Congrats


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Thankyou


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are so sweet...what a long wait we all had! Hahaha...felt like she was one of mine!


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Awe!!! Lol i guess long waits like that do that lol!


----------



## jhatcher0915 (Nov 13, 2013)

Very cool.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh you lucky duck ! They are gorgeous  Congrats :stars:
Love love love that white one 
Can we see more pictures in a day or two , I'm dying to see them all dry


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

For a minute I thought there were three , then I realized the funny looking one was a Boston :ROFL::shrug::snow bounce:

Now I like the other one better , lolol :hammer::GAAH:
Im so jealous


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Your Boston is adorable BTW , looks like she/he is happy about getting new playmates , lolol.
What a nice dog


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Holy poo :crazy: the one in the middle isn't the mother :shock:
I swear I had to look at that picture twice to see that there is a second 
dog :hammer::hammer: I need sleep I thinks ;-)


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Lol!!! And thanks he is so adorable and hes got such a loving personality. He thinks EACH AND EVERY baby i bring inside this house is then HIS babies. Every morning after i put them back out with momma, he goes running out there after thirty minutes to check on them. And momma goat wont have it lol!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww  My one Border Collie , Yogi , loves babies too  He was totally in love with the ducks when they were small and living in one of the spare bedrooms , lol. He would growl madly at the other dogs if they even stuck their heads inside the room , lol. No one but no one touches his little duckies , lolol. He was the same with the chickens too 
But now that they are older and full grown , he couldnt care less about them , lol. 

Your dogs are so good  Love the pictures !


----------



## Violetmoon (Nov 14, 2013)

Made me cry sooooo precious!!


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Awe thanks. Rocco loves all the babies on my hobby farm... He doesnt like it when mommies of the babies chase him off


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

We want more pictures please


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Sashka the tri colored female comes running over to me and loves jumping into my arms.  shes a hoot. Ceasar is still shy


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Awwww...they are so cute


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

too cute


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh soo adorable !! Love those colors ! Aww , she sounds like a little monkey


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

She is. They are driving their momma crazy theyre running back and forth across the two acres weve got them on! Lol


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww , poor mommy , lol. That pic with them laying together is really a nice photo. They all are , but that one is very nice  Their colors together make it a striking picture.


----------



## PantoneH (Nov 21, 2013)

Ikr? I love sashkas colors.... Shes gonna bring me some pretty babies into this world come next spring/summer!!!


----------

